# Record Vise Question



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Just joined this great forum site. Now I have infinitely more woodworking reading time - just what I need. 

Q: How come when I view online used Record 52-series vises for sale or installed - only some of them show a "torsion bar" below the main screw and guides? Or is this the quick release mechanism? Or are these rare-model/custom added-on fixtures for the vise? As shown in the attached pics.

Thanks in advance to all the vise historians out there.


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

That is part of the quick release component. I have a cheap Harbor Freight quick release vise and it looks exactly the same. But I'm sure a Record works smoother than my HF…..... you get what you pay for.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

That is indeed the QR, the handle (and flat bar) releases the screw to slide the jaw in/out. I was unaware they made them without the QR, wonder if some of the ones you see online are knockoffs?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I do have a smaller version of the typical Record, and it has no QR. Jaws are 7" wide and "V175" is cast into the front.

I have two of the QR variety, jaws 9." One says "52 1/2D" and the other says "52 1/2ED." I can find no difference between them.

This is the kind of obscure stuff that can clutter my mind for days. I long for resolution.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Who'd have thunk that bench vises were so varied and complex. I got one at woodcraft, 10" nothing but vise, no quick anything on it and it works fine. but I'd like to have one of those you have there. I'd like several actually, but who has the time to make a vise these days. I'd like to make my own ideally. These things are way over priced for what they are.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Resolved. I was likely looking at Record knock-off photos online which confused me. Many thanks.


----------

